# Wolf, Bison, Wapiti - Quebec



## DigiJay (May 15, 2008)

Here are a few shots from last weekend:
1





2




3




4




5


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2008)

Really great shots there!
I really like that last wolf shot (I might have a bias here) even though the shot is perhapse a little too close - wonderful details captured

Out of interest what lens were you using to get shots this close?


----------



## DigiJay (May 15, 2008)

I know it is a little close.. I have a whole series of wolf shots that I may post later, Timbers and Arctics.

These were shot with a Sigma 300mm 2.8


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2008)

well don't hide them 
hmm that wolf shot = don't know if its a spot of blood or if its something erronious but there is a red blip above and to the left of his right eye
Also, though I don't know the shooting conditions, you managed to get really good low angles in these shots (Barring the one in the water, but water is always hard to get low down without getting very muddy and wet)


----------



## DigiJay (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for your comments! I may prepare my other wolf shots for posting now.
That red thing is from whatever it just finished eating.. I edited it out, but I must not have posted the finished version of the pic.
I shot these at a great place where you can get quite close to the animals.


----------



## One Sister (May 15, 2008)

Okay, DigiJay, you posted your link for serious critique and I will attempt to give you mine.  I am learning to do this so I feel as vulnerable as you must feel as the recipient.  I'm only doing it because I feel I must put my money where my mouth is and try to give an honest critique.  I hope that others who know way more that I do will correct me as well as you.  

Also, I must preface this with the fact that I love wildlife shots and look at many of them, but I am still at odds with how to create them myself.  There.  I have qualified the following:

Your shots, though in focus, seem to be somewhat over saturated.  Is that a Wapiti in the first shot?  I want to seem way more of him.  The crop is too tight unless you want to go macro.

Not enough of a story in the second shot.  I like the third because of the eye contact, but is that a focus issue?  Not sure.  Good story in #4. It's making me wonder if a deeper DOF could have told more of the story, but let's see what more knowledgeable folks say.  I also like the last shot of the wolf, but...no buts I like it.  It's not going to stand up in a wildlife photo exhibition, but I like it.  What would make it stand up?  Well, that's why I wanted to discuss this sort of thing.  What makes it art?  Let's hear what others have to say.

I hope you take this critique in the spirit with which is was meant.  Please keep posting.


----------



## createnetwork (May 15, 2008)

These are some amazing shots, I am partial to the one with the black frame around the outside.


----------



## tpe (May 15, 2008)

Nice shots all of them, but the wolf runs with it for me.

tim


----------



## DigiJay (May 15, 2008)

One Sister said:


> Okay, DigiJay, you posted your link for serious critique and I will attempt to give you mine. I am learning to do this so I feel as vulnerable as you must feel as the recipient. I'm only doing it because I feel I must put my money where my mouth is and try to give an honest critique. I hope that others who know way more that I do will correct me as well as you.
> 
> Also, I must preface this with the fact that I love wildlife shots and look at many of them, but I am still at odds with how to create them myself. There. I have qualified the following:
> 
> ...


 
Excellent critique, I was very happy to read this. Thank you very much.
I don't believe in excuses for photos, so I will simply take your advice with me on the next outing.

THANKS!

Also thank you to createnetwork and tim for your comments, much appreciate.


----------



## kundalini (May 15, 2008)

I'm going to stick with one photo, as I understand this thread to work.

The wolf.

For me, I think the crop is not what I want to see.  You have some excellent detail in it's fur, the (right) eye is bang on in sharp focus.  The color of the fur looks as natural as it should.

The things I would suggest you to consider are:

1) the crop.  IMO this is a bad crop.  You are too close or not close enough.  Personally, I want to see the ears and certainly the entire snout (lower jaw).

2) I think if you were to lighten the left eye somewhat, it would enhance the animals intelligence (from a veiwable standpoint).  I wouldn't lighten it to match the right eye, but just enough to enhance.

3) You have a hot pixel above the left eye (red dot).

I love these animals and I think you found an exqusite specimen.  If there is more to the photo, I would back off a little.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DigiJay (May 15, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I'm going to stick with one photo, as I understand this thread to work.
> 
> The wolf.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comment.. The photo was not cropped, I was just that close lol. It was somewhat difficult, with a prime 300mm lens as often I found I was too close.

I like your idea with the eye, I might try that out.

The hot pixel, is actually a piece of what the wolf just finished eating. It was caught in its fur. As I mentioned earlier, I actually did edit it out, but I posted the version before that.

Thank you very much for your critique, I appreciate it.


----------



## Applefanboy (May 15, 2008)

#4 is stunning...


----------



## DigiJay (May 15, 2008)

Here is the edits on the wolf shot since it is the most popular.
Unfortunately I can't "uncrop" it because this is the original photo with no crop.
FYI I also lightened the photo and removed a bunch of gunk from the eye.. from the original photo.


----------



## DigiJay (May 16, 2008)

Applefanboy said:


> #4 is stunning...


 
Thanks for the comment.


----------

